# Bogner Ecstacy 101b?? Any good??



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a possible trade brewing for my entire AX8 rig. Guy has an Ecstacy 101B with a 4x12 Bogner cab. First off, I've never tried a Bogner, how do they sound? Second, what is the value of a used head and cab?

Thanks.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't help you, but I'm curious - will you be able to try it before you trade it?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

pat6969 said:


> I have a possible trade brewing for my entire AX8 rig. Guy has an Ecstacy 101B with a 4x12 Bogner cab. First off, I've never tried a Bogner, how do they sound? Second, what is the value of a used head and cab?
> 
> Thanks.


Great sounding amp with a lot of gain on tap. I prefer the Classic version which is more classic rock than hard rock but the 101B is no slouch and a fire breather. My swag on the value somewhere around $US3K. Keep in mind, The 101B should depreciate less over time (I am a Fractal user). Also, Bogner's are loud amps. I gigged with a Shva and the Master was never past 3.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> I have a possible trade brewing for my entire AX8 rig. Guy has an Ecstacy 101B with a 4x12 Bogner cab. First off, I've never tried a Bogner, how do they sound? Second, what is the value of a used head and cab?
> 
> Thanks.


Is there not an XTC sim in your AX8 for you to try? It should give you a reasonable idea.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> Is there not an XTC sim in your AX8 for you to try? It should give you a reasonable idea.


Nothing against any Bogner fans, but they have known issues. Maybe @King Loudness or @Shredneck can provide a little more insight. If I remember correctly they both had an issue with the amp that could only be repaired by bypassing a section of the amp or replacing the whole board. Also, and maybe it was just posted in the wrong places but I seen one listed out west, $2k for the head and 412 cabinet.....Sat for months without an offer. So it would seem resale isn't so great on them either. you'd probably do better to keep the fractal or if you really want the Bogner, sell the fractal and pocket the difference....unless of course you're getting cash in the deal. Anyway, long rant....but that's my inflated 3 cents.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Nothing against any Bogner fans, but they have known issues. Maybe @King Loudness or @Shredneck can provide a little more insight. If I remember correctly they both had an issue with the amp that could only be repaired by bypassing a section of the amp or replacing the whole board. Also, and maybe it was just posted in the wrong places but I seen one listed out west, $2k for the head and 412 cabinet.....Sat for months without an offer. So it would seem resale isn't so great on them either. you'd probably do better to keep the fractal or if you really want the Bogner, sell the fractal and pocket the difference....unless of course you're getting cash in the deal. Anyway, long rant....but that's my inflated 3 cents.


If you find the listing for the head + cab for $2K please let me know.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I haven't made any decisions yet. I'm just trying to get the lowdown since I don't know much about Bogners.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Budda said:


> Is there not an XTC sim in your AX8 for you to try? It should give you a reasonable idea.


Yes there is, but since I've never heard a Bogner in person I can't know if the one in the Fractal is close or not. For instance, I owned a Marshall 410HJS and I don't find the Fractal version very convincing. I loved that Marshall amp but had I demoed it solely in the Fractal, I'd have never bought it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did you demo it with the cab sim of the cab you had IRL?

I'd wager that the axe fx will at least give you 85% of the tone of the real thing, in which case you will know if it's for you or not.

Bogners don't seem to come up very often, but anything expensive is harder to move these days.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I owned a mid 2000s XTC101B for about 2 years from 2011 to 2013. Mine didn't have any problems per se as far as reliablity; I ultimately sold it because it was too much amp for me, power/size wise. Interestingly, I had just bought an Axe FX II rig at the time, so part of the decision to sell was spurred by that purchase. It was my dream amp forever and I paid a small fortune to have it imported from the USA, but quite simply, tastes change. The amp sounded absolutely divine for the heavy rock stuff I was doing at the time, but having tried one again more recently I found it very compressed and not really the tone I was after. I sold it to a forum member on here. I think @Loudlikelove has the amp now.

W.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

I've never seen a 101b and cab for $2000 and I usually look on kijiji nation wide. If so, that's the deal of a century. I've had a couple. Great amps. British like but have their own thing going on in the mids. It's quite a bit thicker in the midrange than a Marshall as the mids are voiced lower. Early AIC was bogners and I think that's a great reference. They are awesome amps that cover a lot of ground but do have a compression in their voicing that can't be dialed out. I think $2000-2500 for the head and $600-800 for the 412. That's depending on the shape and options on the head (Class A etc). Also, I've had 3 (101b x 2 and a classic) and had no issues other than tubes. And that's with moderate gigging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

I love that amp - owned one for a couple years. I always say it might be the best overall guitar amp you can buy if you could only own one amp. So many options and all of them sound hellacious.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Alex said:


> If you find the listing for the head + cab for $2K please let me know.


I was corrected, it was $2500 for the pair. it was listed on a facebook buy and sell out in Alberta.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I was corrected, it was $2500 for the pair. it was listed on a facebook buy and sell out in Alberta.


That's still a great price and reflective of the used gear market.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ive got a Bogner XTC Classic....Love it!
Its a very versatile amp....tons of things to tweak to get your sound right. 3 channels, covers everything from rock to metal, with nice sparkling cleans as well.
im a rock /metal guy, and its 1 of the 2 amps I have that keep me from amp shopping.
never had any issues with it.
the cabs are top notch also...but I don't have one.

A comparable amp is the Suhr PT-100.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Diablo said:


> ive got a Bogner XTC Classic....Love it!
> Its a very versatile amp....tons of things to tweak to get your sound right. 3 channels, covers everything from rock to metal, with nice sparkling cleans as well.
> im a rock /metal guy, and its 1 of the 2 amps I have that keep me from amp shopping.
> never had any issues with it.
> ...


I was looking at the Bogner cabs, 100 pounds!! Ouch!! Should be darn solid at that weight.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Diablo said:


> ive got a Bogner XTC Classic....Love it!
> Its a very versatile amp....tons of things to tweak to get your sound right. 3 channels, covers everything from rock to metal, with nice sparkling cleans as well.
> im a rock /metal guy, and its 1 of the 2 amps I have that keep me from amp shopping.
> never had any issues with it.
> ...


I was looking at the Bogner cabs, 100 pounds!! Ouch!! Should be darn solid at that weight.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

not sure what kind of music youre into, but heres a good vid. theres lots of them on YT. But the sweet spot for this amp is hard rock...not new metal, not country. very hot rodded Marshall territory.





but again, very clean and versatile






IMO one of the best all around modern amps.
the only negatives I have for it, is the price, and theres a lot of stuff to tweak, kinda like a Mesa.


----------



## Pooshoes (Feb 18, 2016)

@pat6969 

I think I have a trade worked out with the owner of that rig you saw, if you want to check it out next time you're in Edmonton let me know!

I've owned the 20th anniversary xtc 101b and it was absolutely magic. I also had the Bogner 4x12 w/ V30's and preferred it to my Mesa Recto cabs. Weight is the only downside to these rigs.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

@Pooshoes 

Ya, I think it would have been a nice rig but we worked out a different deal that didn't include the Bogner. It's just too big for me to lug around.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> I was looking at the Bogner cabs, 100 pounds!! Ouch!! Should be darn solid at that weight.


I don't think Reinhold has ever made anything that wasn't really good (or over-engineered, in the style of ze Germans).


----------

